# It's time for Mavericks guard Roddy Beaubois to live up to hype



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> LAS VEGAS -- A year ago, Roddy Beaubois had done nothing to stoke expectations.
> 
> He was not a lottery pick. And he had played only in a mid-level French league. There wasn't any hint that he would be anything other than a late first-round draft pick who would do well simply to make the team.
> 
> ...


http://www.star-telegram.com/2010/07/10/2326623/its-time-for-mavericks-guard-roddy.html


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

ask and you shall receive ... http://www.nba.com/summerleague/games/20100710/DALHOU/gameinfo.html

28 pts versus Houston, albeit in a loss


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

So what do you think is expected of him this season


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

he's really our best source of dribble penetration. more than anything, he has to be able to drive and either finish or kick out to the open man. to me, it's not as much about any statistic as it is about giving the mavericks the dimension they don't have.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

http://www.nba.com/summerleague/games/20100712/DALMIL/gameinfo.html

Didnt really know where to put this, got a nice game winning shot from Roddy .. and check out Giddens


----------



## PimpHen (Feb 8, 2006)

kbdullah said:


> he's really our best source of dribble penetration. more than anything, he has to be able to drive and either finish or kick out to the open man. to me, it's not as much about any statistic as it is about giving the mavericks the dimension they don't have.


Based on your description, I believe Jeremy Lin would be the better fit.

http://sports.espn.go.com/dallas/nba/columns/story?columnist=caplan_jeff&id=5387547


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

yeah, everyone is talking about this Lin guy now. i suppose Lin is more likely to make the smart basketball play once he gets into the hole, whereas roddy would probably just take it himself regardless. Lin probably won't be on the active roster this year, so the mavericks are still gonna need roddy to improve his decision-making.


----------



## PimpHen (Feb 8, 2006)

kbdullah said:


> yeah, everyone is talking about this Lin guy now. i suppose Lin is more likely to make the smart basketball play once he gets into the hole, whereas roddy would probably just take it himself regardless. Lin probably won't be on the active roster this year, so the mavericks are still gonna need roddy to improve his decision-making.


Looks like that ship's sailed...

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=5396732


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

yeah but i mean our guard rotation is pretty stocked w/ kidd, roddy, terry, barea, nique so i'm just glad he didn't go to the lakers cuz i hate those guys.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Bump. Given Lin's recent surge.


----------

